

Show HN: Enerscore – Find the energy costs of any home before you buy or rent it - swampthinker

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.enerscore.com&#x2F;<p>Hi HN.<p>Been a lurker for about a year now. After many fits and starts, I&#x27;ve finally launched an MVP of Enerscore. I made this tool because I couldn&#x27;t find any information about home energy costs on Zillow, Redfin, etc, and it screwed me over when I moved into my new apartment and found out I had a $370&#x2F;mo oil bill after I signed the lease.<p>My story is just as simple. I&#x27;m a high school junior, and this time last year, I had the idea for Enerscore but I couldn&#x27;t code. So I took it upon myself to learn what I could and get as much help as possible. Now I have some interest from a couple large real estate websites.<p>If anyone is interested in working on this together, feel free to ask me any questions or shoot me an email: kenn@enerscore.com
======
bradknowles
Just tried it again, this time using Firefox on my laptop.

Still doesn't do anything useful.

Does this only work for addresses in the Boston area? If so, then it would be
really useful to know that before typing in any address.

~~~
swampthinker
Strange. It works for me on Chrome. It pulls property information from
Zillow's API, so the issue could possibly be that your home doesn't exist in
Zillow.

~~~
bradknowles
No, my home definitely exists in Zillow. That was one of the first things I
checked when we started looking at it.

What all resources do you use in the code? I run with NoScript and Ghostery
and AdBlockerEdge, among other things so it's possible you're trying to load a
library that is being prohibited on my end.

But that doesn't explain the problems in MobileSafari on my iPad. ;(

------
bradknowles
Doesn't load anything useful on my iPad.

------
mjhea0
clickable [http://www.enerscore.com/](http://www.enerscore.com/)

------
mjhea0
What's the tech stack?

------
mjhea0
email me michael at realpython dot com

!!

